# To Cover or Not To Cover That Is The Question...



## Chromed1 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have always run my tanks with hoods or some type of glass cover. Does it really matter either way with a planted tank? If so why? Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I run most of mine without, the only one that does have any type of covers is the killie tanks and wild betta tanks as they tend to jump.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Only need a cover if you have fishies that are jumpers. Being said...I only have one tank that is covered.

Depending on the plants that you have and your likes, you can have them grow out of the tank and even flower.


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

I tend to cover tanks in living areas and leave the ones in the basement uncovered so I can use fewer lights. A hood is always a good idea if you have a curious kitty. . .


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

All of mine are covered just because it only takes 1 jump for a fish to die.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I always recommend covering a tank, being a betta person I never take my chances.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Chromed1 said:


> I have always run my tanks with hoods or some type of glass cover. Does it really matter either way with a planted tank? If so why? Thanks!


I have both.

Basically with a planted tank IMHO the only difference is the water will evaporate slower. And you may have higher temperatures also.

My Wife's 10g only needs 1/2g/week top off with a covered top.

My 10g inside tank is open top and evaporates about 1g per week.

my 20gl on the back porch with an egg crate top (open) and heated evaporates about 1 g every day or two.


All three tanks have no filters, no circulation, no water changes. and fish and plants thrive in all three.

Of course if you have fish that jump you need some kind of cover. For instance, when I had silver hatchetfish on the 20g, I had to keep an eye on them when I removed the egg crate. (and several times had to pick up a fish from the floor) But my open top tanks with guppies and platys were fine.

my .02


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

All my tanks are covered for fear of jumping fishies. It cuts down on evaporation too depending on the location of the tank


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 75g heavily planted Discus tank that I leave uncovered. Right now I have amazon swords shooting stuff out of the tank (no flowers though) and vals that make small white flowers. I do not like covers on a planted tank because splashes and calcium build up on the glass would diminish the light output. As long as you don't have fish that jump like killies, either way is fine.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

for my discus community aquarium i always cover it...


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It took me forever, but I finally uploaded a picture of the surface of my tank. I have a few floating plants to help with nitrate/phosphate removal, but those long stalks you see are coming from my amazon swords. Each sword is shooting 3-4 stalks out of the tank and each stock has about 4-5 new amazon swords!


----------

